# Homepathic Dosages



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Does anyone know the correct dosages for dogs with Homeopathic treatments? Dobby is a bit sore, I think just muscle soreness from playing a bit too rough with Oscar this morning, so I was going to give him some Arnica (if I can find it - I think it's still in a box from when we moved....6 months ago =X ). But, I don't know how much to give him. He weighs about 22 pounds. I did read in Dogs Naturally Magazine something about it being the energy in them that helps, and that there's not much of the actual physical substance left, so 1 pillule can treat an elephant, and 20 could treat a mouse. Or something like that. Is that correct? And, I know with people, the pillules are supposed to be dissolved in your mouth. Do I just stick them in his cheek and get them to dissolve there?
I do have Arnica cream, and I know where that is, but I can't find a specific spot that he's sore in, so I don't know where to put it!


----------



## Kat (Jul 12, 2011)

I never knew arnica came in pillules (whatever a pillule is lol). I thought it was just arnica oil or cream. So I have no clue about the dose. 

Off topic: I notice in your sig pic you have the blue whale toy, is that the one that "squeeks" but only a dog can hear it? If so, do you find it works? I tried one with Ruby when I went to the pet store and she seemed to not react when I pressed it. Unless she was too distracted lol.


----------



## Liz (Sep 27, 2010)

Arnica 30c would be dosage and I would give a small dog 1 pill in the a.m. and on in the evening for three days then taper to once a day. If there is no improvement in 6 days a different protocol is called for.


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz said:


> Arnica 30c would be dosage and I would give a small dog 1 pill in the a.m. and on in the evening for three days then taper to once a day. If there is no improvement in 6 days a different protocol is called for.


Thank you Liz! That's what I will do =) As soon as I find it....If I can't find it, I will go to the health food store first thing in the morning!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Kat said:


> I never knew arnica came in pillules (whatever a pillule is lol). I thought it was just arnica oil or cream. So I have no clue about the dose.
> 
> Off topic: I notice in your sig pic you have the blue whale toy, is that the one that "squeeks" but only a dog can hear it? If so, do you find it works? I tried one with Ruby when I went to the pet store and she seemed to not react when I pressed it. Unless she was too distracted lol.


Kat - pillules are little tiny sigar pill things that are coated in whatever homeopathic product you're using.

And yes, it's the Hear Doggy toy. Sadly, that one died while he was with my neighbors while we were away, but it was his favorite. And yes, they can definitely hear the squeak. He can be looking away and not paying attention, and if I squeeze it, he spins around and comes to play. So, he can definitely hear it. And I absolutely love it, because it's not obnoxious if he wants to sit there and squeak squeak squeak it all day long! I need to get some more =)


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Liz - is there something else that you think would work better? I haven't found the Arnica yet - I am going searching now before bed! But he is definitely more sore tonight than he was earlier. If I can't find it, I'm going to rub the cream on the whole leg that is sore, since I can't pinpoint one spot! haha. Poor kid =( But if there is something that would work better, I can get it in the morning when I go to town. Thanks!


----------



## creek817 (Feb 18, 2012)

Just to be difficult.....

We had no Arnica left here at home, the only thing I found was empty, so I went to buy some today. They only had 6C in the Pillules, but they had 30C in liquid, so I bought that. Is 1 drop equal to 1 pillule? It said for people to do 5 drops per dose, which I think is the same as the pillules say, so I gave him one drop a little while ago. But, I've never used the liquid, so I wasn't sure.

I also bought Comfrey Cream, Calendula cream, Manuka Honey (+100), another homeopathic thing in pillules that I can't remember the name of but the lady swears by it for insect bites and stings (that one's for me too, since I'm a mosquito magnet), annnd.....I think that's it. They were out of coconut oil, but it should be in by the end of the week, so I will get it on Friday when I go to town again, and they only had a tiny bottle of emu oil, and it was really expensive, and I'm not positive that it was the kind you're supposed to ingest, so I'm going to order that online. I'm excited =D Now I just need to find the right toolbox to use as a doggie natural first aid kit!


----------

